
How could a software dev build a bottom-up understanding of quantum computing? - joddystreet
I would like to get started with Quantum Computing, I would like to go from Bottom to Top, that is building an understanding from the ground up (instead of Top to Bottom, hands-on first approach, that doesn&#x27;t work for me).
Introductory textbooks? MooCs? Curriculum? Important subjects? Important Topics and concepts?
======
jonjacky
An accessible quick introduction. This abstract links to a 19-page pdf:

From Cbits to Qbits: Teaching computer scientists quantum mechanics N. David
Mermin

[https://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/0207118](https://arxiv.org/abs/quant-
ph/0207118)

After that, the textbook by Nielsen and Chuang, Quantum Computation and
Quantum Information. It's a big book but the first couple of chapters, 60
pages or so, are self-contained and make a good introduction.

~~~
jellykid
I just read that paper for a second time and now I understand QC is magic.

